# Ist eine "universelle" Profibus Slave möglich?



## JesperMP (15 März 2008)

Hallo.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich Signalen mit ein unbekannter austauschen muss.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich vielleicht eine Reihe von Eingabe- und Ausgabe-Wörter in eine art universelle Slave einrichten kann.
Dann letztendlich, kann der Slave eine ET200-Block, eine CPU als Slave oder einen DP/DP-Koppler sein. Also es ist nicht fest definert.
Ist das überhaupt möglich? 
Wenn ja, wie?

Danke !


----------



## IBN-Service (15 März 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass ich Signalen mit ein unbekannter austauschen muss.
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich vielleicht eine Reihe von Eingabe- und Ausgabe-Wörter in eine art universelle Slave einrichten kann.
> ...



Hallo Jesper,

ist vielleicht FMS eine Option, anstelle DP?

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## JesperMP (16 März 2008)

Leider ist FMS nicht möglich.
Mein DP-master ist ein S7 315-2PN/DP oder ein S7 317-2PN/DP.


----------



## IBN-Service (16 März 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Leider ist FMS nicht möglich.
> Mein DP-master ist ein S7 315-2PN/DP oder ein S7 317-2PN/DP.



Hallo Jesper,

eine CP stecken willst du nicht?

Dann wüste ich jetzt auch nicht, wie du das Problem lösen könntest.

Gib doch bitte mal Rückmeldung, wie du es denn machen wirst.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## JesperMP (17 März 2008)

Hallo IBN.

Ich hatte die Vorahnung, dass es nicht möglich ist.  
Aber ich wollte versuchen, ob es eine kleine Chance gibt.

Gibt es vielleicht GSD dateien die nicht spezific für ein art Slave gemeint ist, aber nur eine anzahl E/A wörter reserviert ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2008)

hallo,
meinst du das so wie unten auf dem bild?


----------



## JesperMP (17 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> meinst du das so wie unten auf dem bild?


Genau so ja !
Ich dachte, dass ich so etwas zuvor gesehen hatte.

Wird das funktionieren, egal ob der slave ein ET200S, ein CPU als slave, oder ein DP/DP Kopler ist ?


----------



## JesperMP (17 März 2008)

Welche bedeutung hat den _Best.-Nr.:_ 6ES7925-2AA00-0AA0 ?
Aus Siemens AD Mall:
*KOPFSTATION*, AUSGEPRAEGT ALS PROFIBUS-NORMSLAVE, 32 BI- DIREKTIONALE KANAELE, 24 V, 0.5 A, MAX. 12 MBAUD, L/H/T = 200/120/100 MM 

Ich glaube das es ein ur-alte DP-adapter für S7-300 module (ET200M) ist.


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2008)

hallo,
nein wird nicht gehen, da die identnummer vom slave abgefragt wird, siehe hier:http://profibus.felser.ch/index.html?gsd_editor.htm


----------

